# FFFFUUUUUCK YEEAAAHHHHH



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

just ordered one of my 18" ssd's. dual 2 ohm with copper coil option uffin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

guess im the only one excited


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

YEAAA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Go hearse :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

So u have a pic so i know exactly wat all u gettin and im yeaing to :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...D18_170x356.jpg


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

just got the email :
Scheduled Delivery: 31-July-2007

box time !!!!!

SSD18 - Ported box we recommend using* 6-10 cubic feet *@ 33Hz 

kinda of a big window for design. im gona go measure how much room i have to work with from side to side. Plan on doing 2 boxes keep that in mind. :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 25 2007, 09:08 AM~8386205
> *So u have a pic so i know exactly wat all u gettin and im yeaing to  :biggrin:
> *


not the exact model but to give u an idea of how big a 18" woofer is  and i plan on running 2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow that looks cool :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok workin on the box plan now. says i cango 6-10 cubes per sub. so i figure i'll go 8 cubes per sub nice and in the middle. width wise i dont wanna go no more then a total of 45.5 inches with both boxes side by side. this gives room incase i put these in a diff hearse they'll still fit side by side.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 12:25 PM~8387097
> *not the exact model but to give u an idea of how big a 18" woofer is  and i plan on running 2
> 
> 
> ...


u know thats you :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i could eat that guy :thumbsdown:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 05:44 PM~8389579
> *i could eat that guy :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

6-10 FT3...FUCKKKKK THATTTT........JL W6 18S IN 2.5 FT SEALED SLAP HARDDDDDDDDD :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

which port position would be better?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8389616
> *6-10 FT3...FUCKKKKK THATTTT........JL W6 18S IN 2.5 FT SEALED SLAP HARDDDDDDDDD :0
> *


goin by specs unless i hear other wise


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok 8 cubes per sub might be a lil to big of a box size wise. so guess im gonna try and go for 6 after port and woofer displacement


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

10 cubes? are you sure that's not per pair of drivers?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Ported box: 6-10 cuft @ 33Hz. im guess per driver :dunno:


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 03:17 PM~8389790
> *Ported box: 6-10 cuft @ 33Hz. im guess per driver :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 02:59 PM~8389664
> *goin by specs unless i hear other wise
> *


NOT SAYIN YOUR SPECS ARENT RIGHT....IM JUST SAYIN WHY BUY A 18 THAT NEEDS 6-10 CUBES PER SUB???? I GUESS YOU GOTTA HEARSE SO YOU WILL NEED ALL THAT DEAD SPACE.....NO PUN INTEDED :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 05:49 PM~8389970
> *NOT SAYIN YOUR SPECS ARENT RIGHT....IM JUST SAYIN WHY BUY A 18 THAT NEEDS 6-10 CUBES PER SUB???? I GUESS YOU GOTTA HEARSE SO YOU WILL NEED ALL THAT DEAD SPACE.....NO PUN INTEDED :uh:
> *


i bought a sub from a well reviewed company that had decent prices. and box space isnt a issue for me so i went with it :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8389616
> *6-10 FT3...FUCKKKKK THATTTT........JL W6 18S IN 2.5 FT SEALED SLAP HARDDDDDDDDD :0
> *


this sub would wipe its ass with a JLw6
stfu n00b


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 05:49 PM~8389970
> *NOT SAYIN YOUR SPECS ARENT RIGHT....IM JUST SAYIN WHY BUY A 18 THAT NEEDS 6-10 CUBES PER SUB???? I GUESS YOU GOTTA HEARSE SO YOU WILL NEED ALL THAT DEAD SPACE.....NO PUN INTEDED :uh:
> *


you are clueless stop talking


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 03:57 PM~8390015
> *i bought a sub from a well reviewed company that had decent prices. and box space isnt a issue for me so i went with it :dunno:
> *


can i have the site name u got it from


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 25 2007, 04:04 PM~8390059
> *you are clueless stop talking
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 25 2007, 06:05 PM~8390069
> *can i have the site name u got it from
> *


ficaraudio.com


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 04:58 PM~8389654
> *which port position would be better?
> 
> 
> ...


anyone ? anyone?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 25 2007, 04:03 PM~8390052
> *this sub would wipe its ass with a JLw6
> stfu n00b
> *


if youre willing to give up your entire vehicle's space and add 250 lbs for a box for 20 cubes i guess...i wasnt saying it wasnt good equipment..and noob? you obviously know me about as much as you know your shit about setups you fucking douche go fuck yourself


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 06:37 PM~8390282
> *if youre willing to give up your entire vehicle's space and add 250 lbs for a box i guess...and noob? you obviously know me about as much as you know your shit about setups you fucking douche go fuck yourself
> *


:0 hno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 06:21 PM~8390174
> *anyone ? anyone?
> *


either or... I prefer the port along the bottom


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 06:37 PM~8390282
> *if youre willing to give up your entire vehicle's space and add 250 lbs for a box for 20 cubes i guess...i wasnt saying it wasnt good equipment..and noob? you obviously know me about as much as you know your shit about setups you fucking douche go fuck yourself
> *


ive forgotten more about car audio than you could hope to dream of knowing.... true I dont know much about you but based off the idiotic comments/responces youve made about equipment and setups you are a dumbass. maybe you had a 24hr brainfart and actually know more than what the salesman at your local tweeter tell you. more likely than not you are some windowlicker thats stuck in 1993 and thinks JL Audio and super small sealed boxes reign supreme...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i wanna start building one of the boxes int he next few days. so im gonna need help so i dont fuck this up. i wanna go 6 cubes after port and sub displacement. sub displaces .22 cubes. port says to use 33hz.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

(L x W x H)/1728 will give u the ^ft of airspace

play with your dimensions til you ger the desired amt of air


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 25 2007, 04:46 PM~8390349
> *ive forgotten more about car audio than you could hope to dream of knowing.... true I dont know much about you but based off the idiotic comments/responces youve made about equipment and setups you are a dumbass. maybe you had a 24hr brainfart and actually know more than what the salesman at your local tweeter tell you. more likely than not you are some windowlicker thats stuck in 1993 and thinks JL Audio and super small sealed boxes reign supreme...
> *


Wow...your grammar and punctuation have reached an 8th grade level and I'm the dumbass...im not arguing that a W6 is a better sub...all im saying is that giving up 15-20 cubic feet for a sub box in my oppinion is retarded...regardless how good it sounds..for the love of god man get a grip :uh:

and yes 1993 was an awesome year :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i have 45.5 inches to work with safely width wise. so each box can only be 22.75" wide. if i went with say 22.75" width, 20" hight,30" deep then subtract sub displacement im at 6.28 cubes per sub. how do i do port displacement?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 25 2007, 06:50 PM~8390383
> *(L x W x H)/1728  will give u the ^ft of airspace
> 
> play with your dimensions til you ger the desired amt of air
> *


i know all that.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i want the vent to go whole bottom of box.3 inches tall. 21.25" wide after subtracting wood thickness. around 8"s deep would give my 33hz right? and displacement is around .29?
so box with sub and port displacement would be 6 foot ? :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 25 2007, 06:54 PM~8390405
> *Wow...your grammar and punctuation have reached an 8th grade level and I'm the dumbass...im not arguing that a W6 is a better sub...all im saying is that giving up 15-20 cubic feet for a sub box in my oppinion is retarded...regardless how good it sounds..for the love of god man get a grip :uh:
> 
> and yes 1993 was an awesome year :uh:
> *


grammar nazi to the rescue!!! its funny how you try to pull that card but you cant spell and your punctuation is shit. you should have proofread that shit before you tried to call me out on my e-grammar.. fuckin tard your comments about his sub choice and chiming in about your old ass w6 are opinon based and have nothing to do with this thread. who cares if you thinks its retarded of him for giving up alot of space for subs. its his ride so stfu. he may think its retarded for you to have a trunk full of batteries and pumps (if you even do own a lowrider) :uh: :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so am i right?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im sketching it and i keep fucking it up. can someone show me the measurements for each panel and how they assemble? if i do it the way i drew it the side with the port will be missing 3 inches across the bottom which will look gay


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 07:03 PM~8390465
> *i want the vent to go whole bottom of box.3 inches tall. 21.25" wide after subtracting wood thickness. around 8"s deep would give my 33hz right? and displacement is around .29?
> so box with sub and port displacement would be 6 foot ? :0
> *


that's only 63" of port area, is that per sub? you said something about building two boxes right? 

For 12 cubes, i would go with about 175-200" of port area.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2007, 07:38 PM~8390675
> *that's only 63" of port area, is that per sub? you said something about building two boxes right?
> 
> For 12 cubes, i would go with about 175-200"  of port area.
> *


ya i wanna do 2 boxes each one with 6 cubes after everythign is displaced. im doin one now and the other when i order the other sub.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

and the port area thing confuses me 


these are the sites i used to figure everything out

http://www.darkscience.com.au/caraudiohowto/slotcalc/
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

alright bro, give me a minute, i'll calculate for ya...


for 62sqin port area: 
make the enclosure to be 6.6cubes

port: 4 x 15.5 x 19(long)

after sub disc., port disc, and estimating the disc. of bracing (dont forget you need to brace an enclosure that size), you should be right around 6cubes , give or take .2 cubes, at 33hz, give or take .5hz

i went for measurements that wasnt like "15.37inches long", tried to go for measurements that you wouldnt fuck up on.

for 85sqin port area: 

make the enclosure to be 7.25cubes 

port 4 x 21.25 x 27.5(long)

~6cubes net
~33hz tuning


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

thx. im gonna buy the shit and start tomarrow hno:




also speaker cup terminals or just run wires through a hole and silicone it ?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

work the 6.6 cubes gross to your liking.

i use to do the terminal cups but i started just drilling holes big enough for the wire to pass and then using silicon or wood glue to seal it.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 07:39 PM~8390691
> *ya i wanna do 2 boxes each one with 6 cubes after everythign is displaced. im doin one now and the other when i order the other sub.
> *


do about 80-90 inches of port area per box then


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 07:40 PM~8390701
> *and the port area thing confuses me
> these are the sites i used to figure everything out
> 
> *


FI recommends 12-16 inches of port per cubic foot.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

right aroudn what i had when i figured it out. i got 6.44


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2007, 07:58 PM~8390850
> *FI recommends 12-16 inches of port per cubic foot.
> *


what the hell does that mean :dunno: im new to the box building


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2007, 07:58 PM~8390850
> *FI recommends 12-16 inches of port per cubic foot.
> *


i edited my post... went with 85sqin area


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 08:01 PM~8390874
> *what the hell does that mean :dunno: im new to the box building
> *


port area...is how big your hole is. length times the width of the gaping hole in your box, equals your port area

If you have a 1 cubic foot box, you need 12-16" of port area. 

If you have a 2 cubic foot box, double that. 24-32" of area.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so then where does the length of the port come into play? also the port of this box is gonna be huge then :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 08:06 PM~8390924
> *so then where does the length of the port come into play?
> *


that will change the tuning given area and net volume stay the same.

you choose big subs that need a big box, you gotta have big portz


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

might wanna use threaded rods for bracing, your dealing with coffins now, no more 3 cubes here, 4 cubes there :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 25 2007, 08:07 PM~8390932
> *might wanna use threaded rods for bracing, your dealing with coffins now, no more 3 cubes here, 4 cubes there :biggrin:
> *


x2, you will need multiple layers and plenty of bracing. fiberglass the internal's a few layers while you're at it.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty+Jul 25 2007, 08:07 PM~8390932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me more details here.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2007, 08:08 PM~8390941
> *x2, you will need multiple layers and plenty of bracing. fiberglass the internal's a few layers while you're at it.
> *


definetly...double layer fun!! 

before he asks:

1) work out your internal demensions to give you 7.25cubes gross
2) build your enclosure
3)screw and glue down a 2nd layer of MDF on the outside of your enclosure(not changing the internal demensions)... take the width of your front panel into consideration when running your port( instead of the front panel already taking .75" of length from the port that's ran inside the enclosure, it will be taking 1.5" of length from the port that's ran inside the enclosure)

just to make sure we all caught this:

for 85sqin port area: 

make the enclosure to be 7.25cubes 

port 4 x 21.25 x 27.5(long)

after port, driver, and estimated bracing discplacement < .1cubes (use threaded rods)

~6cubes net (give or take .07cubes)
~33hz tuning(give or take 1hz)


everyone's happy with that?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

oh shit  this is gonan be fun


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 25 2007, 08:18 PM~8391016
> *definetly...double layer fun!!
> 
> before he asks:
> ...


i think so :0


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

so build the box and recover EVERY panel?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok redid the measurements. if i go 22wide x23 highx30 depth i get 7.26931


both boxes combined i cant go no more then 45.5 width



how many sheets of mdf am i lookin at per box? and im dreadin seeing how much these fuckers are gonna weigh. i hope its worth it :angry:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 08:30 PM~8391096
> *so build the box and recover EVERY panel?
> *


sounds expensive doesnt it... you gotta remember that a box that size with a 30 or so pound sub sittin on the top of it is bound to flex... especially with that much force, you have to make the enclosure sturdy enough to not be able to flex. and im sure you plan on pushin it hard... look at it like this, you might get that bitch in there and realize that one 18" is good enough (i think your gonna stop with one to be honest with ya)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8390959
> *best way to do it and look nice?
> give me more details here.
> *


what kinda details you need? Sounds like you are about to bite off more then you can chew, lol. 

Go overkill on the box. make it as strong as you can.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

thats what im hopin for lol


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2007, 08:38 PM~8391182
> *what kinda details you need? Sounds like you are about to bite off more then you can chew, lol.
> 
> Go overkill on the box. make it as strong as you can.
> *


god i hope this works and isgonna be worth it. and as much as i want to just to do 2 im hopin ill be happy with one.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

but on a side note i guess if i do one i can use a smaller amp. or just use this ghetto ass hifonics i have.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8391137
> *ok redid the measurements. if i go 22wide x23 highx30 depth i get 7.26931
> both boxes combined i cant go no more then 45.5 width
> how many sheets of mdf am i lookin at per box? and im dreadin seeing how much these fuckers are gonna weigh. i hope its worth it :angry:
> *


mdf weights about 80-100lbs a sheet, so figure you'll use 3 or 4 sheets?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

if i do fiberglass on the inside can i cut down on how much wood i use?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 08:50 PM~8391295
> *if i do fiberglass on the inside can i cut down on how much wood i use?
> *


you need to do fiberglass PLUS your wood...it's for added strength, not so you can take away from other areas


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

fuck it i gotta rethink this box. if im only doin one ill have that take up the whole width. I just measured. my backdoor opening is right about 42" if i do a 40" box that leaves me play each side so i know it will fit


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

new dimensions for a 1 sub box takes up all the way across. 40wx 15.5h hx25d=7.33015


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 09:44 PM~8391699
> *new dimensions for a 1 sub box takes up all the way across. 40wx 15.5h hx25d=7.33015
> *


try to get the INTERNAL demensions as close to 7.25 as possible because at 7.33 my figures are worthless.

and go for two bro...live a little :biggrin:... i understand this stuff is a little pricier then you might have intended, but think about it, later this year, if you want a lil more, you will have room (and would have hopefully saved up) for another enclosure and sub...

if you do your design now for one sub, if you ever decide to do two, that means all the money and time you put into this enclosure is out the door, and you will have to do two enclosures instead of one. i would stick with your original plan, you just might not be able to get that 2nd one in and runnin sooner then you thought.

i mean, bassheads are never satisfied so atleast set yourself up for an easy upgrade (just build an identical enclosure to the one you have and slide it in next to the one thats in.)


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 25 2007, 10:13 PM~8391928
> *try to get the INTERNAL demensions as close to 7.25 as possible because at 7.33 my figures are worthless.
> thast what the internal volume would be with those measurements
> 
> ...


you make a good point then with the og plan we go uffin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

glad you liked it, now start building! wish you would take some shots of the back of your hearse and where you plan on placing these enclosures... try to get close to 7.25cubes though, im not liking 7.33 at all right now.

when you do measure out to fit two, keep in mind that you wont be adding 1.5" on to the w/h/l of your internal demensions (to get the actual w/h/l of your enclosure) you will be adding 3" (because your double layering)


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im buyin the wood to start tomarrow. the 7.33 was only if i did one encloser that went side 2 side


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

only pic i got right now. im not proud of this pic. it was a accident that never shoudl have ahappened.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the fenderwells are on each side of the box onder neither the top


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 25 2007, 10:37 PM~8392179
> *glad you liked it, now start building! wish you would take some shots of the back of your hearse and where you plan on placing these enclosures... try to get close to 7.25cubes though, im not liking 7.33 at all right now.
> 
> when you do measure out to fit two, keep in mind that you wont be adding 1.5" on to the w/h/l of your internal demensions (to get the actual w/h/l of your enclosure) you will be adding 3" (because your double layering)
> *


so each boxes width will really be 25" across? fuck then i gotta rethink the redo the numbers again cuz *both boxes combined *cant be more then 45" across


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 25 2007, 11:25 AM~8387097
> *not the exact model but to give u an idea of how big a 18" woofer is  and i plan on running 2
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, buy your grandma a new sofa before you buy another sub. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

thats not a picture of him... read the post


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

im gonna be leavin in about a hour or so to start pickin shit up. 

how many sheets of mdf im lookin at? 
do i not need silicone or caulk since im fiberglassin the inside. how think of rods and how many. also can i use the fiberglass that looks liek a bunch of white hair? i have a like 3 bags of that chillin here.
i need this type of info


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 11:42 AM~8395726
> *im gonna be leavin in about a hour or so to start pickin shit up.
> 
> how many sheets of mdf im lookin at?
> ...


liquid nails wood glue and 1.5 - 2" screws (or if you have a nail gun, use that) to bond the panels...

your lookin at an easy 3 sheets of MDF. 1/2" and 3/4" diameter rods are good enough, i'm guessin 3. (one to go from top panel to bottom panel, side panel to side panel, and front panel to back)

i suggest matted fiberglass, that shit your talkin about is going to be messy... you want the inner walls to be as smooth as possible to reduce turbulance and port noise and what you have will cause you to have to do A LOT of sanding to get the walls smooths again.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 26 2007, 11:51 AM~8395807
> *liquid nails wood glue and 1.5 - 2" screws (or if you have a nail gun, use that) to bond the panels...
> 
> your lookin at an easy 3 sheets of MDF. 1/2" and 3/4" diameter rods are good enough, i'm guessin 3. (one to go from top panel to bottom panel, side panel to side panel, and front panel to back)
> ...


so 3/4 mdf right?

with the rods how am i suppose to do them and make them not look like shit? and ur talkin about the fiberglass cloth that looks like a sheet and weaved?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 11:59 AM~8395886
> *so 3/4 mdf right?
> 
> with the rods how am i suppose to do them and make them not look like shit? and ur talkin about the fiberglass cloth that looks like a sheet and weaved?
> *


countersink them and then cover it all with trim panels


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 11:59 AM~8395886
> *so 3/4 mdf right?
> 
> with the rods how am i suppose to do them and make them not look like shit? and ur talkin about the fiberglass cloth that looks like a sheet and weaved?
> *



nah, im talkin about the shit that you can tear apart with your hands, but when you buy it, its pretty much a sheet of fiberglass... i think, to be specific/ they call it chopped mat.

but not that shit thats perfectly braided


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 26 2007, 12:19 PM~8396124
> *countersink them and then cover it all with trim panels
> *


wouldnt i have to counter sink it all the way to the second layer?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 26 2007, 12:31 PM~8396215
> *nah, im talkin about the shit that you can tear apart with your hands, but when you buy it, its pretty much a sheet of fiberglass... i think, to be specific/ they call it chopped mat.
> 
> but not that shit thats perfectly braided
> *


this is the shit i have layin around which i think ur talkin about too. and ya it pulls apart by hand


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

<s>on these subs. 18" sub. whats the actuall width of the sub basket? 18" or more?</s>

18.5" found it myself


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

oh shit... i think we got a problem... you might have to make a 12cubed net enclosure (two chamber).

lets say the outer diameter is 18.3, multiply that by two, we have a 36.6" width, if you cant go no wider then 45.5, then there's no way your getting two enclosures in. you'll need 2.5" more in width to make that happen... if you do one enclousre, but two chamber, you'll be able to make it happen. good thing is, the divider in a two chamber will work as a brace for the top and bottom, side to side panels (being that you would double layer the divider)... and the port wall will work as a brace for the back/front panel and the divider... which mean you will technically have a strong box before even adding bracing...

if you want me to draw this up for you, say the word.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 12:36 PM~8396240
> *wouldnt i have to counter sink it all the way to the second layer?
> *


um, counter sink it far enough so it doesnt' stick out


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

just went and measured again. in order to double layer both boxes. my outer width has to be 19.5 to start with on each box. then once the double layering is done both boxes will be 45" a perfect fit. BUT i cant get the 7.25 i get 7.22


heres what i got

19.5w x25h x 31 deep=7.22135


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

want one of us to come over there and hold your hand while you work on this?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

yes  im nervious and want to make sure EVERYTHING is right. first ported box :tears:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 01:52 PM~8396822
> *yes  im nervious and want to make sure EVERYTHING is right. first ported box :tears:
> *


You'll fuck something up.

Don't worry about it, that's how we learn. Just go get to building it. 5 pages and i haven't seen shit yet!!!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

change of plans, dual chamber that bitch hearse.... you'll have a strong enclosure before the internal bracing


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

its stormin so buildings is off for a bit. and its 5 pages of me makin sure im not gonna fuck it up. but thanks for the positive words  now why do liquid nail and would glue? dont they do the same shit and bond wood to wood?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 26 2007, 01:59 PM~8396855
> *change of plans, dual chamber that bitch hearse.... you'll have a strong enclosure before the internal bracing
> *


i dont have the other sub yet?


:uh: i got the money for the sub but not the money for that amp to push them nice. right now amp wise i have a hifonicsbx1500d i was gonna use for the 1 18". i have a ghetto ass crunch from the test i seen does 1200 rms but i dunno if it works i havent tested it


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 02:00 PM~8396865
> *i dont have the other sub yet?
> *



dual chamber means two seperate chambers in one enclosure.... dont get where the issue is


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

oh i thought u ment do like 1 big chamber for 2 subs my bad. can u get me a pic or do a sketch on what ut talkin about?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 26 2007, 02:06 PM~8396940
> *oh i thought u ment do like 1 big chamber for 2 subs my bad. can u get me a pic or do a sketch on what ut talkin about?
> *


check your inbox homie, its some good info in there


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What are the MAX space dimensions you can use in your hearse?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

only thing im limited by is width and thats 45"


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm just gonna add one piece of advice here from years of building SPL vehicles...

Build TWO SEPARATE BOXES for these subs...

With the boxes being dual layer with fiberglass and all-thread bracing, you'd need a forklift to put a dual sub box of this size in the back of your hearse...

Just the single box will be heavy enough as it is...

If you DO plan to get another sub later, build the first box accordingly, then you can join the two together later with trim panels and no one will know the difference...

Just throwing the info out there, do what you want to with it...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

sporty wheres my cut sheets so i can start dis bitch  also.after this is in it leaves less then a 1/4" on each side of the subs. aint that cuttin it close? subs over all diameter is 18.5


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

my sub came today . all i gotta say is HOLY FUCKING SHIT :cheesy: i smile everytime i look at it. havent started ont he box yet i have a few other things i need to take car of first. like a new driver door so my shit locks :angry:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 1 2007, 07:54 PM~8450246
> *my sub came today . all i gotta say is HOLY FUCKING SHIT :cheesy: i smile everytime i look at it. havent started ont he box yet i have a few other things i need to take car of first. like a new driver door so my shit locks :angry:
> *



lol, the irony. You want one that locks, I just want one that will open (passenger door though).


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

well. i had door popers that sucked. i kept the handles cuz i liked the look. the track that holds the window in place ripped so i had to hold the window in place while it went up. i was doing door panels and relocating my switches so i cut the wires. SOOOOO in order to open my door i have to open the back driver door and pull the cable to open it. to rull up the window i haev to hold it in place and touch wires. I NEED A NEW FUCKING DOOR :angry:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

pics of the sub already damnit!!!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Aug 1 2007, 11:20 PM~8451889
> *pics of the sub already damnit!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

got the area cleaned otu for u to come and build your box fool.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

good shit.  after i get that new door it shall begin


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

u suck at box building :uh:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

and ur a champ at suckin cock :cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lmao!! that was good


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 2 2007, 07:06 PM~8459661
> *and ur a champ at suckin cock :cheesy:
> *



this homosexual statement brought to you by - a guy who enjoys silver bullets in his ass


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 2 2007, 09:33 PM~8459785
> *this homosexual statement brought to you by -  a guy who enjoys silver bullets in his ass
> 
> 
> *


pwnt


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 2 2007, 09:33 PM~8459785
> *this homosexual statement brought to you by -  a guy who enjoys silver bullets in his ass
> 
> 
> *


jesus loves you too chuckyboy


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Back on topic please...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 1 2007, 11:46 PM~8452150
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


mine...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i smile everytime i look at it :tears: i came across ur video on realmofexcursion iw as like damn :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a big SUB!! :biggrin:


----------



## chriswf (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah it's big...



How much do one of those subs cost? Or how much did it cost you hearse?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

www.ficaraudio.com


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 1 2007, 09:50 PM~8451530
> *well. i had door popers that sucked. i kept the handles cuz i liked the look. the track that holds the window in place ripped so i had to hold the window in place while it went up. i was doing door panels and relocating my switches so i cut the wires. SOOOOO in order to open my door i have to open the back driver door and pull the cable to open it. to rull up the window i haev to hold it in place and touch wires. I NEED A NEW FUCKING DOOR :angry:
> *


AMEN!!! well I actually would like to get two new ones but that's besides the point. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chriswf_@Aug 4 2007, 07:38 PM~8472265
> *Yeah it's big...
> How much do one of those subs cost? Or how much did it cost you hearse?
> *


i got the ssd with the copper coil so like 244 shipped


----------



## batvette (May 17, 2007)

yo hearse, thought you might like this. I owned this for 4 years, got rid of it around 2003. The purpose of the coffin was so you could stand up, the guy who originally cut it out had a limo service and advertised it as a disco. 
What was cool was lying on the floor in back and looking up was like laying in a coffin.
'65 Cadillac MM combo, w/ 429cu in. Simplest engine possible, it was so easy to work on. 
In the back was a fog machine, video, lasers, and a parquet dance floor with chasing leds embedded under acrylic. Second head unit in back but used the same subs, switchable. 
I had a pair of 15's , 8's in the kicks and Veritas aluminum horns. I could have fit 10's in those vent enclosures for the kicks. Under the side bubbles were neon.
Chicks dug it, I miss it. 





















By the way if you know any forum member in San Diego with a '65 Cadillac I am fixin to clean house and have few odd parts I would just as soon not put in a landfill so they can take for free, (but must take all)

valve covers 
new f brake pads in box
new gasket set for 429
new oil seals for head 
pushrods 
2 alternators 
new waterpump
used distributer 
asst'd little stuff like factory coil, carb rebuild kit, ss window trim, 3 wire wheel covers, some emblems seatbelt(s?) 
first IM THROUGH HEARSE gets it. 

some of it is old and useless some is worth good $$$$ but I don't want to hassle with selling it.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ive seen that before a while back online


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 5 2007, 05:14 PM~8478163
> *wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ive seen that before a while back online
> *


post some pics of ur shit :0


----------



## batvette (May 17, 2007)

Yeah I put some pics out there, and had a few on the hearse club up in L.A., I think Phantom Coaches? But after the first year or so the last thing I wanted to do was continue to promote it or attract more attention to it, it was beginning to be a real pain. A car that big and weird attracts a lot of freaky people like a magnet, people followed me home and parked across the street from my house, waiting to see what the "mystery car" would do or where it would go next. I drove it to Las Vegas a couple of times, about 330 miles from San Diego. While the car was in its element there and it was fun, on the road people would drive next to you staring at it for 100 miles, all stupid and ****. Stay out of small towns, cops would pull you over just for the hell of it, no reason at all. Crowds of people would surround it and you couldn't move. You'd be thinking, "jeezus, people, it's just a fooking car, get a life, learn how to act, huh?" 
After about 4 years getting rid of it was a happy day, as sad as that sounds. 
I'd probably still have it but I live really close to the beach (as the pictures, taken near my house, depict) and the salt air on old american iron was just brutal. I was tired of fighting the losing battle with rust.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by batvette_@Aug 5 2007, 04:57 PM~8478050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only word i can say is WOW :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 6 2007, 02:37 PM~8484935
> *post some pics of ur shit :0
> *


look around theres tons of pics of my shit including a video or 2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

check this out :0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFdfxt5Vlko...related&search=


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 10 2007, 02:06 AM~8518933
> *check this out :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFdfxt5Vlko...related&search=
> *


RE MT's and RF Tseries amps..... glad steve finally listened and walled that bish off :biggrin:


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

good luck ese :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 10 2007, 02:06 AM~8518933
> *check this out :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFdfxt5Vlko...related&search=
> *




:0 :0 :0 

Is that what the Hearse is gonna do Tim ? 

:cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

doubt it. i know i had hella flex with kickers so i cant wait to get this fucker in :cheesy: slow process though. i drop it off tomarrow to get my bucket seats put in. then from there the new door then on to the subbox


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

That's a big F'in sub


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

post some pics dude.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

nothin to post pics of yet :dunno: got other shit goin on before i start the box.


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

very nice


----------

